# Help Mike ! Loose Headset on new Champione SL



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there,

Mike, or anyone else...... As per my previous post - thrilled with the Champione Sl that just arrived....beautiful bike and well packaged, great service. But, whatever I do I cannot get the headset tight. Changing spacers, tightening stem and star nut - nothing is getting the headset tight - major jiggle in fork/headset connection. Any ideas ??


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm no expert (and you may already know all this), but the bolt on the top of the headset (that connects to the star nut) is for adjustment only - you don't "tighten" it. The actual tightening is done with the stem bolts. See this (just the Adjustment section of that page should be needed) and follow it carefully.

If you still can't get rid of the play, there may be a problem with the headset assembly. Park may be able to help with that too, but take care disassembling the headset if you remove the fork from the head tube - lots of parts that could be put in the wrong order or upside down.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

PTV said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Mike, or anyone else...... As per my previous post - thrilled with the Champione Sl that just arrived....beautiful bike and well packaged, great service. But, whatever I do I cannot get the headset tight. Changing spacers, tightening stem and star nut - nothing is getting the headset tight - major jiggle in fork/headset connection. Any ideas ??



STAR NUT!!!!! Its a Full carbon Steer.. its a carbon compression plug.

if there is a star nut in your FC-CF then you need to talk with mike... or go to a local shop for advise... Star nuts will destroy carbon steers and cause your fork to snap! That being said.

you need about 1/8 to 1/4in of spacing between the top of the steer to the top of the flush stem top.


First adjust the compression plug.

Then that weird FSA too cap you need about three full turns to make the threads stick...more the better. but make sure you are not bottoming out on the threads.

I suggest take your bike into a shop, look around... find some swag you need the mention to the guys that you are having trouble with your headset...they can take a look at it.

Also there is another thing you need to know... You did buy a Super Light bike. The bars stem and steer are all going to flex... it isn't a steel bike. Make sure you are not mistaking it for a loose headset.

" If you hear a pop in the headset, when grabbing the front brake and moving the bike back and forth...then its an adjustment problem."


----------

